# Night Before the Opener



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What do you all do the night before the opener? Can you sleep at all? I always go and make sure there are birds in my spots and put them to bed. Then I usually can't sleep so I put in hunting videos and the next thing I know I am waking up in a panic. I have never over slept but have come close a few times. I don't know what it is about that first day but it seems for me it can get stressful but usually the stress is self-inflicted. :idiot:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I usually check the fields then stop by the landowners place to BS a little.When I get home I will load the truck up with decoys etc and double check that I have everything loaded for the hunt.In the old days the phone would ring off the hook the night before opener,and I also had a tough time getting some shuteye.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> What do you all do the night before the opener? Can you sleep at all?


I just try to stay sane.......


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

Night before the opener?!?! I can't sleep the week before the opener! My favorite strategy is to pick a place to hunt that is a good 3 hour drive. That way I can go to bed early, stare at the ceiling for an hour or two, and then get up and hit the road! It usually takes two days of no sleep and hunting hard before I can get any rest. Same is true for my chessie, he sees the shotgun out and won't leave my side for a second.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Has anyone else also noticed that the quality of work tends to slightly suffer for the days prior to the start of the fall hunts!! And then finally picking up after getting a few hunts in under the belt! It seems quite hard to concentrate knowing the guns will be in hand!!!!!! JUST DON'T COUNT DOWN THE DAYS TILL SEASONS CLOSE!!!!!! :-?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I just dont go to sleep, sit and B.S with my good hunting bud's until that time of morning rolls around, a power drink then you are off for the hunt!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I am still not sure how goosebuster can handle all those power drinks early in the morning. I think I've seen him drink every kind depending on availability at the store. Red bull, amp and I'm sure others. My guts can't handle that crap at 5:00 in the mornig. But a big chew is good stuff to get you going. Mt. Dew and Skoal the best laxitive ever stumbled across.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Set alarm (around 5:30 pm) Make sure it is set at least 1 hr ealier than I need to get up
Call Kid to see if he can go
Drink a couple beers
Clean gun (again, it's been at least 13 hrs since it was cleaned)
Go through shells (move BBB to left side of belt and BB to the right)
Check Alarm
Drink another Beer
Try to watch a stupid TV show to kill time
Check Alarm
Move shells back
Go check truck and gear
Check Alarm
Drink another Beer (trying to get sleepy)
Check Oil
Say too bad I had a few beers, I need to top off the tank
Call Second hunting Partner (ask where he thinks we should go, disagree with him)
Check Alarm
Say screw it, should go to bed, it's late 
Check Alarm
Go to bed
Wake up at 2:30 and every half hour until finally decide to get up 1/2 hour before alarm was supposed to go off
Say "Oh SH**" when I go back in the house and see a PO'd wife because I forgot to turn alarm off
Leave early so I don't have to deal with her  
Make mental note to turn alarm off next year
See geese and forget mental note


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Jed you know Sun night and Mon morning will envolve ALOT CHEW, like always. Need to ****???? Just pop a minty chew in and your problems will be solved!..................LOL


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I hear you face.It seems like the week before the opener I either am working around waterfowl hunters,or working in goose country.Today,between listening to Ed Schultz and watching flocks of geese fly into and out of this guys grain field,a 1/2 day job turned into a full day job.GB3,If they still have it around,try jolt.Twice the caffeine and all of the suger you could want.Used to drink that disgusting stuff after a rough night when I was in college and had to work the 6 AM shift.One can will get you bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Jolt will do the trick. Can't get it here but when I was in WI this spring visiting family they had it and the had a bunch of flavors. Monday is coming fast. Finished painting the decoys last night with the help of my wife. No partners showed. TYPICAL! Have to work Fri and then Saturday it is off to Valdez (6 hr drive) to take my father in law Silver Salmon fishing. Then Sunday will be prep day. For some reason I feel like I have a million things to do.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

The opener for the last 4 years has been rough. With football games friday nights, the next morning i didn't want to move until about 1 pm. I did get up early for last years opener but could barely stay awake in the dekes.


----------



## irishman2005 (Sep 4, 2003)

The night before opener i usually got a football game and am gone late with that but when i get home to waste time dont get notin in the truck till that night. then in the morning to wake my self up drink Bawls. (its got so much caffine its got a warning on it) and that keeps ya for most the day along with the birds.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Stay awake in the dekes?????? Thats why they invented eliminator blinds, you should have tried to sleep on the hard, cold ground before the blinds were around!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Well it is the night before Mns goose opener and let me tell you guys that this work day really bit the big one!!! All I could do is go over different scenarios about how I would imagine tommorrow will be. Needless to say, I left the jobsite early because you know I have to look at the dekes again, clean the gun again, look at my field again, practice calling again, you know the drill. Just curious now as to whether or not I'll be able to get any sleep tonight! Watched them this morning come into my spot at 6:45 till about 7:20. In group of 8-20, totaling well over 100 of them all flying into the sun feet down at about 20 yds high right over the corn and into the oats just dying to be shot at!!!!!
JUST CAN"T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I usually don't remember the night before opener. :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Still 16 days to the duck opener and after the 1000 or so mallards that worked Gandergrinder's and Decoyer's Canada spread this past weekend.....I can hardly wait. Thanks for takng the old guy along....even though not many geese were shot, I really enjoyed it. By the way, I bought an eliminator blind today....the homemade one has now been retired to an extra.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Field Hunter,

I think that the blind will have a special place in everyone's heart who had the privaledge to hunt with you and the blind. There was some sweat and tears that went into the blind, there is something special about something homemade. I think that you will be happy with your new blind, but I don't think that any of us will soon forget the ORIGINAL. Needless to say the blind got it done....SK...


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Field Hunter,

Sorry our hunt didn't produce like we had hoped. Decoyer and I have been out three times and the bird count is at 55. You just went out on the wrong day. There will be more. Man the ducks came in last Saturday. If you want to part with that blind I can find a home for it.

Duxnbux,

Where were you on Sunday!!!! I thought you were going with.


----------

